
Ocado Technology on why it uses Java to control its robotic swarms - chris_overseas
https://techhq.com/2020/05/ocado-on-why-it-uses-java-to-control-its-robotic-swarms/
======
mytailorisrich
A length article with only 2 lines on (poorly) answering the title:

" _“Because Java is a typed, high-level language, developers can focus on
business problems and catch errors as early as possible,”_ "

More prosaically, I'm thinking that the actual reason is historical based on
the people who founded the company on the technical side. Even the company
itself was founded by people coming from banking, so likely java shops.

